# CL16 oder Cl18?



## HannesWS (25. September 2019)

Hallo,

ich baue mir derzeit einen neuen Rechner mit folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe
Speicher: Samsung SSD EvoPlus mit 500 GB
MB: ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E Gaming, Mainboard

Beim RAM habe ich mich für 32 GB mit 3600 MHz entschieden. Nun frage ich mich jedoch, was für ein Timing ich nehmen soll:
- CL 18-22-22-42 
- CL 16-19-19-39

Natürlich ist ein kleines Timing besser, doch ich habe "gehört", dass "ungerade" Timings bei AMD schlechter laufen und schlechter zu übertakten sind?? Ist da was dran? Preislich tun sich sich beiden nicht viel: 
32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL18 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de
32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de

Zu welchem würdet ihr mir unter den besagten Komponenten raten? Gibts andere RAM-Kits, die eventuell noch besser sind zu einem ähnlichen Preis? 

DANKE


----------



## Westcoast (26. September 2019)

ich würde da lieber die CL16 timings nehmen, die sind meist besser übertaktbar. zu  den timings kann man diese immer entschärfen, das heisst höher stellen bei problemen.
in wie weit der ram sich übertakten lässt, liegt am güte des riegels.  ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E und der AMD Ryzen 9 3900X   sollten locker mit ramriegeln 4000MHZ aufwärts klarkommen.


----------



## drstoecker (26. September 2019)

Nimm die cl16, diese sollten gleich bei mir eintreffen mit nem x570 strix f und nem 3700x!


----------



## Dudelll (26. September 2019)

Wenn's preislich nicht viel macht nehm die 16er. Das ungerade timings schlechter laufen hab ich zumindest noch nicht gehört.


----------



## drstoecker (26. September 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn's preislich nicht viel macht nehm die 16er. Das ungerade timings schlechter laufen hab ich zumindest noch nicht gehört.



er meint bestimmt den ersten wert bei den timings, ryzen kann da nur gerade und rundet das auch auf auto auf im bios. es gibt aber eine einstellung glaube gear mode oä mit dem kann man das ändern.


----------



## Dudelll (26. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> er meint bestimmt den ersten wert bei den timings, ryzen kann da nur gerade und rundet das auch auf auto auf im bios. es gibt aber eine einstellung glaube gear mode oä mit dem kann man das ändern.



Ah ok. Ja Gear-Down-Mode auf Disabled, dann gehen auch ungerade Timings. Kann allerdings sein das der Ram dann schwerer stabil zu bekommen ist.


----------



## HannesWS (26. September 2019)

Das AMD nur mit geraden Zahlen arbeitet...Bezieht sich das nur auf den ersten Wert, also den CL-Wert? Da diese in beiden Fällen (16 bzw. 18) gerade sind und nur die anderen Zahlen (tRCD, tRP, tRAS) ungerade sind, wäre es ja egal?


----------



## Dudelll (26. September 2019)

AMD arbeitet auch mit ungeraden Timings wenn man Gear-Down-Mode disabled. Bezieht sich soweit ich weiß auf alle Haupttimings. Kann ich heute Abend aber gerne nochmal kurz testen.


----------



## HannesWS (26. September 2019)

Ein Test wäre natürlich weltklasse


----------



## Dudelll (26. September 2019)

Uh fast vergessen, ich Schau mal fix und Update das hier gleich.

So. Mit GDM wird nur der erste Wert aufgerundet, also CAS. Mit GDM Disabled gehen aber auch hier ungerade Werte. Alle anderen Timings gehen auch mit GDM on ungerade.


----------

